# Tips: AUTOFLOWER & THAT BIG YIELD



## Geezy101 (Jun 1, 2012)

First off wanna say big ups to 70sdiver guys a stud. I learned alot from him. 

I grew 3 Afghan Kush Ryder and yielded just under 6oz - 400 watt hps hung vertically.


Tip 1 : 5+gl pots. (smart pots if u can) DO NOT TRANSPLANT YOUR AUTOS

Tip 2: 24 Hour Lighting

Tip 3: LST - u can super crop. but i prefer to use some sort of line and tie down your branches to puff them out to recieve as much light to each branch.

Tip 4: Coco soil - cant say enough. the stuffs amazing

Tip:5: bare bulb hung vertically. some people are against it. cant argue with my results. (where protective eye gear near your light, tough on the eyes)

Tip 6: bubble your water with an air stone for at least 25 hours before watering. the roots love that extra co2 ( buy a 67 liter plastic storage bin to store your water - wal mart for like 6$

Tip 7: distill ur water for at least 3 days before watering. again in a plastic storage bin.

I had a rough start to my autos. ph levels were no good for about 3 weeks. my ph pen was a cheapy. bought a good one 3 weeks in dramatic turn around. i transplanted an auto. was in shock for 10 days. still yielded 34g off it. harvested my autos at 74 days bc of my rough start.



Plant 1 - transplanted (dont not do that).. plant stayed small in stature but still yeiled thick bubs curing me 34g dried

Plant 2 - no supercropping or lsting. barely touched it, trimmed a view fann leaves that were dying near the bottom. yielded 52gs dried

Plant 3 - suppercropped 1 branch and lstd the rest. plant grew very tall branches were very long. almost 3' in hight. it was a beast for an autoflower. 64gs yielded off it of great smoke def liked the taste the best off this plant. full flavour.



Check out this link for pics - 

https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/526186-harvest-vertical-grow-auto-flower.html


CHEERS


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Geezy101 said:


> Tip 2: 24 Hour Lighting


Good tips.
This is the only one I CANNOT agree too.
Its unnatural..
They need at least some rest. 20/4 is probably the best. Read this..

http://www.marietta.edu/~spilatrs/biol103/photolab/saturati.html


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 1, 2012)

i hear your point. then again. i have maximum results going 24. so i guess 20 or 24 would be my suggestion.

also note i did put my autos in darkness for 48 hours before harvest. i def noticed buds weres fatter when i took them out.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Geezy101 said:


> also note i did put my autos in darkness for 48 hours before harvest. i def noticed buds weres fatter when i took them out.


Cant argue with that.
Some true shit right their.
They fear the death upon them lmfao.
So they produce!produce!produce!


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 1, 2012)

lmfao yup!!!


----------



## 808killahz (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips....


----------



## Scyntra (Jun 2, 2012)

So you only got 150G from 400W of light??


----------



## sgt john (Jun 2, 2012)

Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Longrange270 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Good tips.
> This is the only one I CANNOT agree too.
> Its unnatural..
> They need at least some rest. 20/4 is probably the best. Read this..
> ...


the auto flower strains that are being used here are hybrids. = not natural. ive always used 24/0 with good results


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 3, 2012)

If I may. The 20/4 and 24 light debates is what it is. I myself believe plants need to respire (exhale, if U will). A bit of a correction on the aeration of the water...the plant (foliage) needs Co2...the ROOTS need Oxygen. At least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Scyntra (Jun 3, 2012)

Longrange270 said:


> ive always used 24/0 with good results


you are missing out of several things going 24/0 vs 20/4...terpene(smell)production is highest in the dark period...do some research on circadian rhythm and plant metabolic energy and you will find while it it fully possible to grow in 24/0 light its not the best for the plant... look at it this way you can grow in 100f+ temps but as we all know its not best for them...

ps your lights and energy bill will thank you for the break to...


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Scyntra said:


> So you only got 150G from 400W of light??


ya 3 autos. first 2 weeks had a ph problem. and i transplanted 1 auto. i thought it was pretty good.. if i started with the correct ph levels and didnt transplant an auto. i woulda had a much bigger crop. with these techniwues i managed to turn around to a good harvest for autos anway


----------



## Kush2180 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yield depends highly on Strain, I yielded 400g of buds off a 600w, finished in 55 days (pulled early due to going on holiday). Strains were Afghan Kush Ryder and G13 Auto AK.


----------



## screaminlemon (Jun 11, 2012)

yeild really depends on strain i find it best way to go with cracking new beans every month and go perpetual, heres a short stuff MI5 I didn't grow this


----------



## Killacamcam (Jun 12, 2012)

Did super cropping it stunt plant 3 at all?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jan 17, 2013)

Longrange270 said:


> the auto flower strains that are being used here are hybrids. = not natural. s


what is your point?


----------



## 70sdiver (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks for the good words bro.I currently have some sweet cheese seeds going.As far as 20/4 goes I have better yields and the same potentcy with 24/0.These are at day 31 from the time i put the seeds in the dirt.I grew this strain out before what a great high decent yielders running about 3 ounces a plant.


----------



## wolfpackleader (Jan 20, 2013)

Plant must get a good veg period otherwise your in for disappointment, no slacking times a ticking they are not like normal plants where you control veg time. People think for whatever reason they can take it easy the first couple weeks of a grow and thats bs especially with auto's. If you put them out in spring CHECK the damn weather forecast and make sure they have a solid start because with out that foundation your season will be constant problems. 5 gallon bucket is best I have done them in three with no difference in size though. You can transplant but do it early.(i.e from cup directly to final pot with no affect in yield. Genetics are key too.


----------



## mmmdankbuds420 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm no pro but I would imagine a little bit of darkness each day would play a vital role in maximum scent potency since in darkness is when the plant produces most of its turpenes?


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 26, 2013)

If you transplant properly and gently you will not have any stunting at all! I transplant all of mine now bcuz i tested theory. If you do it right there was NO problem.


----------



## SlimCharles420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you not use nutes with autoflowers?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 28, 2013)

You definitely need nutes


----------



## burning24/7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't you guys think if you use bigger pots, say 12 gallon pots, the plants would develop a greater root system thus enabling it to consume more nutrient and grow bigger? Or is there a threshold where it starts not making a difference...


----------



## StealthAssassin (Mar 6, 2013)

There is definately a threshold. The way you can tell is when you harvest, take your plant out and look at the roots, if the plant is root bound at all then a bigger pot would have helped! I think a 12 gallon pot would be overkill for most autoflowers as they often only grow quite short, but it certainly wouldn't harm them. You would have to water a lot more though (bigger volumes) and more neuts too then. And soil costs would mount up. I'm not sure how you would find the optimum size, but I used a 4 gallon pot for 2 plants as I am space restricted, you could see my post for pics if you want.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 12, 2013)

for auto's you want at least a 3 gallon container. if you have the space i prefer 5 gallon containers. a good rule of thumb for any marijuana plant is a gallon of container equals a foot of growth. i know some autos won't even need 3 gallons but if you have good genetics and want the best from your seeds you're gonna need room for the roots to reach full potential so the rest of the plant can do the same.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

Good thread for auto's, especially for some like myself growing them for the first time. I've got 4 Royal Dwarfs in 15 litre pots, (just over 3 gallons) under a 400w HPS. I always thought the bigger pot the better, and they seem big - but the babies are only 7 days old lol. 

Hopefully they'll be perfect...


----------



## ShineOn (Mar 14, 2013)

I am currently trying a technique that I read elsewhere. You basically feed it veg nutes till you measure a drastic slowing in stretch or it stops. Then you give it flowering nutes. You end up giving the plant veg nutes for about five to six weeks and flowering nutes for about 4-5 weeks. You end up growing the plant longer than the stated times by the farm but their reporting yields of 4,5 and 6 plus oz. muddy is the author of this system. I have 3 critical jack autos in week 5 of veg nutes and I am still getting an inch of growth every 24 hours. Once that growth slows or stops then comes the flowering nutes.


----------



## Munfy (Mar 16, 2013)

To all the 24/0 light responses, ive heard giving Autos at least 4-6 hours of dark cause it helps there resin production.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 16, 2013)

I am growing three different autos. 1 might be good for 24/0 But i still think they need some form of a break. Im going 18/6 and that seems perfect at the 18.hour my mammoth looks like it wants to lay down and sleep. After the 6Hours of darkness they reach for the light again.


----------



## pon (Apr 10, 2013)

Stop mucking about & get some Dutch Passion Think D!fferent.

[video=youtube;_bIbGxFMZGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bIbGxFMZGo[/video]


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Apr 11, 2013)

burning24/7 said:


> Don't you guys think if you use bigger pots, say 12 gallon pots, the plants would develop a greater root system thus enabling it to consume more nutrient and grow bigger? Or is there a threshold where it starts not making a difference...


The trouble of using a too big pot for any plant 
1. you will find that between watering will be so long that the water loses its aireiation whilst in the pot making a good wet dry very problematic
2, with large surface areas of wet soil you will find it to hard to bring humidity levels down which can lead to bud rot
Apart from that the bigger the better 
Peace
cc


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 13, 2013)

pon said:


> Stop mucking about & get some Dutch Passion Think D!fferent.


Yeah.
Check the last grow in my sig if you all want to see what DP Think Different can do with a ScrOG setup in Hydro.

I don't see why people keep messing around with tiny, mediocre auto strains when there are proven strains out there. --->>Think Different<<---
The smoke is Top Notch.
Yields are INSANE.
It is a bulletproof plant, and EASY to grow. 

1.07 GPW
5.25 lbs. Dry.
90 days from seed to harvest.
4x8 tent.

Yeah, auto's suck.
Totally not worth the time....


----------



## shubey (Mar 20, 2014)

dude thats 3 pretty girls you raised there .. 
 thanks for the info ..


----------



## BanjaxFarmerX (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi just reading through this to see if I can nab a few extra hidden little secrets about Autos.

The original post was interesting and brought up some great points.

NICEOIbud, dude! That graph regarding photosaturation. What is the X-axis on that graph labelled as? Time is irrelevant (down to the quantum physics of electron excitation for one) Its intensity that reaches a saturation point, not time or light cycle. Also, NATURAL?
It bugs me when people claim stuff as 'natural man' look at wheat for example, is that natural? NO! its a purely man-man cultivar of......grasses like spindley wild-oats etc. Yes if u can afford it, during veg 24/7 and if u like all the way through till the dark finish, for resin production maximising, some strains may be more potent and/or resinous with a short dark period......maybe.

Geezy, what do you mean you distilled your water for 3 days? Thats a hell of trick.

(sorry 4 being a twat) lol


----------



## Baker12356 (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys im considering an auto grow of auto pounder for my next run, this will be my first auto, and im wondering what your guy's lst techniques are? Im also wondering on how you distilled the water?
Thanks!


----------



## David Stans (May 24, 2015)

White widow autoflower 26 days, currently under Solar flare 220 LED. Hoping I start seeing buds soon, I LSTed it about a week ago..


----------



## AKNorthernlights (May 24, 2015)

1. Use "air pots" yield much better than any other pot.

Oh yea I am a 24 -0 guy, and mine smokes just fine.

If you want real flavor, shelve the Nutes and go all organic, the flavor is night and day.


----------



## 70sdiver (May 25, 2015)

Geezy101 said:


> First off wanna say big ups to 70sdiver guys a stud. I learned alot from him.
> 
> I grew 3 Afghan Kush Ryder and yielded just under 6oz - 400 watt hps hung vertically.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good word brother,I'm about to try coco on my next run I hope I can count on you for help!!!


----------



## 70sdiver (May 25, 2015)

Already.in.use said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good thread for auto's, especially for some like myself growing them for the first time. I've got 4 Royal Dwarfs in 15 litre pots, (just over 3 gallons) under a 400w HPS. I always thought the bigger pot the better, and they seem big - but the babies are only 7 days old lol.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be perfect...View attachment 2567440


You can go with smaller pots but you need to feed more often.I've raised really big autos in 3 gallon pots tho I prefer 5 gallon.you'll find that a lot depends on your base soil and how you feed , after a few grows you can look at a plant and almost know what it needs.


----------



## bullSnot (Dec 23, 2016)

I have always found starting in the pot they will end up in is best. Autos have a fast growing tap root. I am a good transplanter and no matter what transplanting an auto delays it by 2 weeks. Seeing that time is not on your side with Autos disrupt the plant as little as possible. I have started in solo cups and transplanted then two weeks later another directly in its pot. In five weeks you cannot tell the age difference. Use only root microbes the first three to four weeks.


----------



## Poontanger (Dec 25, 2016)

This is my 1st ever @ this light & tent stuff, but being a total novice , before starting , i read as mucm as possible & asked a lot of questions, the RIU community was very helpfull
Its a Autopounder by Auto Seeds, suppose to be a 80 day project
Plain plastic pots (didnt know about smart or air pots)
My garden soil full of broken down organic's, mixed with 25% potting mix, is there growing soil
@ day 18 from germ LST (i learnt that here)
600 HPS with 1 m x 750 m reflector

Now light hours, how confusing, 24-0 20-4 18-6
So @ about day 25 , i leaarned about 7-1, which i thought might return best of both worlds, its also very good for maintaining night temps, so i changed to 7-1 , with no ill effects

Nutes , again very confusing, because i was in soil, i went strait into it, day 7 on 1/2 for week & half, then full strenth Maxigro, every 2nd water (by hand) on advise from a member, she got that till flower stretch stopped (had to guess that) now on Maxibloom

This pic is day 60 from germ
No topping, but now & i dont know wether im right or wrong (havnt asked) but there was all these little 3-5 inch branches wanting to pop out, with tiny tiny flowers, some in middle , a lot from the base & others under main branches, could only see them being robbers , & returning nothing, so they got cut out, ive also tried to open up the middle a bit

But i reckon , shes got more than 20 days left...........& she didnt start to flower until day 35, which im told is very good for end result

So instead of answering , the lighting question, i thought id show what 7-1 has done for me & under what conditions, cheers

POON


----------



## Ryante55 (Dec 25, 2016)

Geezy101 said:


> First off wanna say big ups to 70sdiver guys a stud. I learned alot from him.
> 
> I grew 3 Afghan Kush Ryder and yielded just under 6oz - 400 watt hps hung vertically.
> 
> ...


Looks like great quality but that's a really low yeild for 400w if you take in the 24hr light schedule that 400w is equivalent to 800w of reg plants running at 12/12 so for the power you are using you should be getting close to a pound


----------



## kushhealingpowerofnature (Mar 4, 2017)

How many autos was it? sorry I know thread is old...but just curious 


Taviddude said:


> Yeah.
> Check the last grow in my sig if you all want to see what DP Think Different can do with a ScrOG setup in Hydro.
> 
> I don't see why people keep messing around with tiny, mediocre auto strains when there are proven strains out there. --->>Think Different<<---
> ...


----------



## bullSnot (Mar 5, 2017)

thank goodness they do, as this is how different varieties are developed. Patio Tomatoes, hanging petunias ...all developed by propagators and breeders. I suspect in a few years you will have an Auto that may be the highest THC and tastes grower - it may even smoke itself for ya.


----------



## kushhealingpowerofnature (Apr 6, 2017)

Taviddude said:


> Yeah.
> Check the last grow in my sig if you all want to see what DP Think Different can do with a ScrOG setup in Hydro.
> 
> I don't see why people keep messing around with tiny, mediocre auto strains when there are proven strains out there. --->>Think Different<<---
> ...


How many seeds used?


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Jan 12, 2018)

Not much time but ome of my babys is showing her true color


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 13, 2018)

kushhealingpowerofnature said:


> How many seeds used?


Dead thread, but I ran 12 sites with 14 plants that run. Basically grouped up a few small plants together to help keep the scrog even.


----------



## Taviddude (Jan 27, 2018)

kushhealingpowerofnature said:


> How many autos was it? sorry I know thread is old...but just curious


It was 12 sites and if I remember correctly, I had a couple runts I threw in and gave a chance making a total of 14. Back then we could not get different phenotypes of Think Different. There was only one seed available. Further work done by Dutch Passion on the strain separated the mainly sativa strain and called it think big. The bigger sativa dominant regular typical think different is still available although you will still get some more Indica dominant phena types when running 12 plants at a crack. The other advantage to the two strings is that more uniform coverage can be had by using all 1 kind when growing in scrogs like I did. Before that, growing think different 12 plants at a time made for a real finicky thing to make look good and perform in real-world scrog situation. Plants can also now start and finish stretching uniformly as well as finishing off the life cycle uniformly in a scrog.


----------

